# Nice free Aire at Simat de la Valldigna



## jennyp19 (Mar 9, 2016)

Just had a walk round the ruins of Monastery Santa Maria de la Valldigna. Free to look round - well worth a look round.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks a nice place, but big, so where is the Aire ? Please.


----------



## jennyp19 (Mar 13, 2016)

It's about 14 miles inland from Cullera. N36' 02.501' W000' 18.443',  the Aire is sign posted at the roundabout just before the town. It's easier to go the route round the town - the sign on roundabout points you to go through the town, but if you go off the next exit off the roundabout it takes you along the edge of the town.  Hope that makes sense.  When you get to the Aire, it says Bonestar on a big green banner and the services are on the road near the banner.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2016)

And the pictures please?


----------



## jennyp19 (Mar 13, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> And the pictures please?


Tried putting photos on from iPhone a couple of days ago - but froze phone - so unfortunately will have to give that a miss. I believe it's in Camperstop book/site


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2016)

jennyp19 said:


> Tried putting photos on from iPhone a couple of days ago - but froze phone - so unfortunately will have to give that a miss. I believe it's in Camperstop book/site



No prob,what we do need is a compatition here for a good cam with zoom lens and sd card as them phones seem to not work to well.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 13, 2016)

Google Maps Looks as though it might be here,N 39.040729   W0.310238, obviously not free so what cost is it please ?  EDIT, the first post says free Whoops so is the Aire free or the Monastery?


----------



## carol (Mar 13, 2016)

They're both free! A lovely little spot...


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi All

If anybody is at Simat and visits the monetary, there is a stele halfway between the entrance and the actual buildings. Could you please find out why and for what it was put there and let me know. We looked on line and could not find any info. 

Thanks in anticipation

Bernie


----------

